

Mugged by a Mug Shot Online - justhw
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2013/10/06/business/mugged-by-a-mug-shot-online.html?hp=&

======
nathancahill
Again? Hasn't this been discussed to death already?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6502825](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6502825)

[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6505071](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6505071)

